# Tri-Tronics Disappointment



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Just thought I would take recourse the only way I know how.

I have a Pro 100 ? which is a $475.00 collar. Less than a year ago it quit working, so I sent it to Tri-Tronics to get repaired. They have a flat fee of $125.00. I got it back and it has been working poorly ever since, it does not hold a charge very long ? about 5 days, without even using it. I just called Tri-Tronics and they told me it would be another $100.00 to get it fixed because it has been over 90 days since I had it back. That means I will have over $700.00 into this collar. Oh, but they will give me 35% off retail on a new one if I give them my current collar. What a scam.

Chad ? who hopes Dogtra will treat him better.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I bought a crock pot at wal-mart last year, it never seemed to work quite right. Do you think they will take it back?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> I bought a crock pot at wal-mart last year, it never seemed to work quite right. Do you think they will take it back?



Yes they will, all you have to do is say that you aren't satisfied with it, but Walmart is a different beast entirely. Not saying they SHOULD, but they will.


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

achiro said:


> I bought a crock pot at wal-mart last year, it never seemed to work quite right. Do you think they will take it back?


No, 90 days is the limit for WalMart returns. However, Walmart doesn't manufacture crock pots..they just sell them. It is quite possible that the crock pot manufacturer would make things right for you. If it is a crock pot made by Rival, the warranty period for most crock pot models is one year from the date of purchase.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Chessie I hate to disagree but, I know for a fact they give ya your money back or exchange for a different product after 90 days

btw it was a Shimano fishing reel that messed up after a year and they gave me another one (different model cuz the one I bought was discontinued)


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

BIG DOG said:


> Chessie I hate to disagree but, I know for a fact they give ya your money back or exchange for a different product after 90 days
> 
> btw it was a Shimano fishing reel that messed up after a year and they gave me another one (different model cuz the one I bought was discontinued)


I don't doubt it. Official policy on the WalMart website is 90 days.

Good for WalMart!


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Simply said - I beleive that Tri-Tronics should stand behind their service. Other companys do, including mine.

Chad - who has always had excellent service at Wal-Mart.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Chad,

If you are looking at a different collar, I highly recommend SportDOG. They have great products and their customer support is the best. No 1-year or 90-day crap. SportDOG is a LIFETIME warranty and I have seen them replace things that were not a manufacturer defect.

Kevin Lee from SportDOG frequents this board and can help you out with any questions. This is a company of hunters, that listens to hunters, and makes products for hunters. They also help support the many great sporting dog traditions and events.

World Retriever Championship
Super Retriever Series
Waterdog TV show on OLN
Pheasants Forever
United Field Trialer's Association
NSSF

FWIW, I look on Dogtra's website and I don't see any sponsorship of the events we enjoy.

Take a look at SportDOG, you won't be disappointed.

Roger


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

This is NOT a bad service issue! YOU are at FAULT here. YOU should have contacted TT as SOON as you noticed the problem. Its ridiculous to expect any company to believe that you have been having a problem ever since you got it back and just now got around to calling about it. :roll: Holy cow, its an electronic device, sometimes things go wrong, that?s why they are good about taking care of the problems IN A REASONABLE TIME FRAME! So suck it up, spend 30 bucks or whatever on a new battery and put it in yourself. Deal with it. 
Or buy another collar, whatever, but coming onto a public forum and blaming a company for your mistake is wrong.

Russ
Who's had it with people who think everyone owes them! :roll:


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

> This is NOT a bad service issue! YOU are at FAULT here. YOU should have contacted TT as SOON as you noticed the problem. Its ridiculous to expect any company to believe that you have been having a problem ever since you got it back and just now got around to calling about it. Holy cow, its an electronic device, sometimes things go wrong, that?s why they are good about taking care of the problems IN A REASONABLE TIME FRAME! So suck it up, spend 30 bucks or whatever on a new battery and put it in yourself. Deal with it.
> Or buy another collar, whatever, but coming onto a public forum and blaming a company for your mistake is wrong.
> 
> Russ
> Who's had it with people who think everyone owes them!


Are you feeling O.K?

Chad - who believes consumer reporting is not only right, but is the American way.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

achiro said:


> This is NOT a bad service issue! YOU are at FAULT here. YOU should have contacted TT as SOON as you noticed the problem. Its ridiculous to expect any company to believe that you have been having a problem ever since you got it back and just now got around to calling about it. :roll: Holy cow, its an electronic device, sometimes things go wrong, that?s why they are good about taking care of the problems IN A REASONABLE TIME FRAME! So suck it up, spend 30 bucks or whatever on a new battery and put it in yourself. Deal with it.
> Or buy another collar, whatever, but coming onto a public forum and blaming a company for your mistake is wrong.
> 
> Russ
> Who's had it with people who think everyone owes them! :roll:


Russ,

You are both correct and wrong. Correct, this is NOT a bad service issue in regards to TT's support policy. They are sticking to there policy as written and feel their $500 e-collar systems should only last a couple of years and any repair to that unit should last less than a year. Correct, Chad should have probably contacted TT as soon as he got the unit back and realized that it still wasn't working properly. If the standard 2-year warranty on the TT Pro series is your guage, then yes, this is not a bad customer service issue.

However, if you look at good customer service from a consumer standpoint, TT should recognize that a customer has now already put $600 into a $475 collar and they are now requiring him to spend an additional $100 to fix the problem yet again. That's $225 more than the collar cost to begin with (which, btw is only a little less than the cost of a new SportDOG SD-2000 with a lifetime warranty). And then to offer 35% off a new collar system with a trade in of the old one that will have the same warranty and customer service?

So, let's say he decides to trade it in on one of the fancy new G2 models that everyone seems to be having great luck with. A new Pro 100 G2 is $475, but with the 35% discount, it's only $308.75. But wait, don't forget that he has to send in his current collar that he already has $600 into. So now, that fancy new G2 (that everyone loves) is $908.75. That is a damn expensive collar if you ask me. And again, for the record, that's the cost of 3 SportDOG SD-2000s ($275 and with LIFETIME warranty) and $83.75 left over to buy some dokkens or treats for Fido. Now, I realize the $600 is already spent, so this is for comparison sake only.

Ok, I've brought up SportDOG twice in this little dialogue. Why? Because they are a company that is able to produce great collars at a fraction of the cost of their competitors and provide lifetime support to the consumer. If a competitor in your industry is able to sell a product for less and provide better technical and customer service, then in the case of this Tri-Tronics collar with Chad, YES, he is getting BAD customer service.

Roger


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Simply put, there is no way for a company to know how the product has been treated. It is not unreasonable to expect the customer to report a problem as soon as it is discovered. If it was a problem early on, it should have been reported. I'm having a hard time understanding how anyone would expect a company to fix someting a year later when the warranty was only 90 days. I'm having a harder time understanding how someone thinks its ok to complain about that on a public forum.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Roger,

Thanks for summarizing. I agree with your comments 100%. Yes, I could have gotten back to them a little sooner. My one mistake - we all lead busy lifestyles. In my experience, most companies strive to make things right with their customers. In this case however, the outcome is less than favorable, and I will tell others my experience, it?s called capitalism. I have also sold products for companies because of my praise for that particular product AND ESPECIALLY SERVICE. It?s called word of mouth marketing. You seem very reasonable and understand what customer service is all about.

Chad


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Russ,

I'm frustrated with TT, too. It seems about every year or so one of my collars dies and I have to either send it in with a check for x amount of dollars to get it fixed, buy new battereis or what not - that gets old quick. This last repair to my 2 Dog Pro 100 has actually lasted more than a year, but I'm just waiting for it to die, its only a matter of time....I was going to trade my collars in for the new G2 but with all I have invested in the collars I have now its not worth it and they will not let me trade all of them in for a single G2....oh yeah they have also hinted at discontinuing support of my older collars.....go figure.

FOM


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

If TT claims to be the leader in e-collar innovation and that we as customers have "purchased one of the finest dog training products available" it would be a good idea to remember who really got them where they are...the customer. I work in a sales position and the first thing I think of each day is how I can provide better products and service to my customers. Better than I did the yesterday and definately better than the competition. 

There are many variables here; maybe a person should pay for shipping or parts but a new collar after just two, 3 or even 4 years? I don't know the best answer but it seems if all TT offers is a two year warranty when other companies offer much more, they aren't very convinced they are selling a quality product. Paying a $125 service fee every year or spending $500 every 2 to 3 years doesn't sound like a leader to me.

I personally know more than one friend that has had difficulty with their TT collars and the service they received. Maybe they should post here too. As for achiro's problem with making these statements on the internet for anyone to see...take a look at the forum, its title - Product Review - should be self-explanatory. Not everything in life smells like roses. If you or anyone want a good review then make a quality product and service it quickly, respectfully and economically. This isn't communism it's capitalism. Good grief.

Having said that, I purchased a Field 90 approximately 1 year ago and have had no problems yet. I like the collar. However, if TT's service department doesn't buckle up soon I hope I don't have any problems. 

Have a good day.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Guinness said:


> As for achiro's problem with making these statements on the internet for anyone to see...take a look at the forum, its title - Product Review - should be self-explanatory.


I agree, REVIEW the product. Not bash the service because YOU screwed up. There is a BIG difference. 
Starting your thread with
"Just thought I would take recourse the only way I know how. " is not a review.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

A REVIEW (as you so eloquently capitalized AGAIN) may include remarks about less than satisfactory service. I find it hard to believe you've always gotten your customer service done on the 89th, 364th or 729th day. Tip your nose higher if you have.

Or maybe you've got a different situation and more advantageous methods for getting what you want, or maybe deserve? I'd love to hear them. If TT doesn't deserve to have negative remarks posted concerning their customer service then they don't deserve any business. Even you don't deserve to pay $750 or $1000 for an e-collar. I haven't read a "bash" yet. Most posts here seem factual and relatively thoughtful. 

And yes, maybe Mr. Engels could strive to learn other methods of recourse. Why don't you teach him since you seem so uptight about this particular action.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Right on Guiness, you too are making perfect sense!

Yes - Please teach me, I definitely have a lot to learn about censorship!

Chad - who knows his faults - all 3 of them :wink:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Guinness said:


> A REVIEW (as you so eloquently capitalized AGAIN) may include remarks about less than satisfactory service. I find it hard to believe you've always gotten your customer service done on the 89th, 364th or 729th day. Tip your nose higher if you have.
> 
> Or maybe you've got a different situation and more advantageous methods for getting what you want, or maybe deserve? I'd love to hear them. If TT doesn't deserve to have negative remarks posted concerning their customer service then they don't deserve any business. Even you don't deserve to pay $750 or $1000 for an e-collar. I haven't read a "bash" yet. Most posts here seem factual and relatively thoughtful.
> 
> And yes, maybe Mr. Engels could strive to learn other methods of recourse. Why don't you teach him since you seem so uptight about this particular action.


Oh mighty all knowing one, you are oh so correct. Thank you for showing me my errors. I ran my truck into a tree the other day, I suppose I should call Ford and have them fix it for me! You know, because I haven't really driven it THAT much. roll: 

You are arguing apples and oranges. Here's the point: If he had contacted TT when he first noticed it, they would have replaced it with no problem, but who knows what happens to it in a year? If I buy a collar, particularly the old style battery, and *I* screw up on charging it correctly, or use it a LOT, or use it never, my battery is not going to last. What if it had been sitting in a box since last season without ever charging it? Those batteries will go bad. How can I expect TT to fix it because of my misuse? From what Chad has told us, his collar works fine, it is a battery issue(not really that bad of one if it holds a charge for 5 days). I keep hearing 6-$700 thrown around. A new battery is under 30 bucks! Not exactly breaking the bank there.

Russ
who didn't rally wreck his truck, just using it as an example of how ridiculous this is. :wink:


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Achiro,

This has got to end, even though I will admit I find it becoming a little entertaining. But FYI you wrote:

"From what Chad has told us, his collar works fine, it is a battery issue(not really that bad of one if it holds a charge for 5 days). I keep hearing 6-$700 thrown around. A new battery is under 30 bucks! Not exactly breaking the bank there."

That's not correct. The collar does not work at all anymore, that's why I called TT in the first place. I told them prior to it not working, it was not holding a charge for more than 5 days. Ever since I got it back! I purchased a new battery and it did not solve the problem. The collar still does not work. I called TT and they told me it sounded like a faulty circuit board something or other in the collar. They then told me, that will be another $100 please. I told them the entire story and they did nothing. Yes, I should have acted sooner. But that does not make up for crappy customer service. Other companies would have treated the customer better.

Achiro, non of this is info you need to know. Bottom line, they rate very poor in the service department, and I have the right to tell others - that's how our free market works.

Chad ? who likes the word recourse.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

By the way, I do like how the TT is configured for ease of use. But service is #1 priority in my book.


----------



## dlybeck (Aug 30, 2005)

*500 G2*

Chad

I checked with Tri-tronics today. My new 500 should arrive tomorrow. I traded in my Pro-100 and was given the 35% discount off the list of $545. Shipping came to $15.00. A number dealers offer the 500 for about $485 or there about (plus shipping) so I am really only getting about $130.00 for my Pro 100, not $191.00. David


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

This sure is a great thread :lol: Well i am in the market for a new collar, my choice will be sportdog thanks for all the complaints about tt................


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Now there you go.

If you want to know what true customer service is all about, buy a stake-out from Mr. Lybeck. Without a doubt, you will be treated right. I have seen him replace stakes free of charge that looked like they were run over by a tank or dozer or something on that order - perhaps the last one I saw was used as a crowbar or hammer. But he replaced it free of charge. Now that's service!

Chad


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Chad,
I'm not sure I understand. Russ didn't ask you to justify yourself by sharing information you didn't already share in your original post. I think your original post was clearly understood by Russ. You sent your TT collar in for repair. The repaired collar, since the day of return, doesn't hold a charge. You contacted TT and they said that the repaired collar has a 90 day warranty and it's past 90 days. You think that's poor customer service and Russ thinks you're culpable because you waited beyond 90 days to contact TT with a problem that exsisted from the date of return. It's an open forum and some people agreed with you and some with Russ. Relax
Lyle

p.s that 60" HD flat screen TV you pick up from your local Best Buy only has a sixty day return window unless you purchase the extended warranty


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

I have had a pro 500 for 5 years...only thing is I replaced the batteries..I had a few problems with a sport 60..paid their fee and got a brand new one back (obviously a problem with the old one but for the $80 or whatever it was I got a new one)...I also have the new G2 500..no problems...Every dealing with TT has been professional and went according to their warranty program.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My experience is different than Chad's

Tri Tronics has always treated me right.

I have an older model Pro 500 two dog which started to go bad. Called TT - it had fallen out of the two year warranty. They fixed it for free. It works great.

My newer Pro 500 two dog works great - no problems so far.

I would get a G2, but with both pairs of collars working great - why bother?

Ted


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Ted,

Glad to hear that TT took care of you. Why do you think you received different service on your collar than Chad did?

Roger


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

basshole said:


> Ted,
> 
> Glad to hear that TT took care of you. Why do you think you received different service on your collar than Chad did?
> 
> Roger


i was wondering the same thing. years ago, when I was using TT collars, they were great across the board, everyone had high praise for their customer service, what happened to that, why is it that some get great service while others get none? (Not just out of warranty problems either).

Sportdog is trying to get a new unit in the hands of the customer within 24-48 hours. Then you can send the old one back. That's great service!


----------



## fetch (Sep 23, 2003)

SportDog's "lifetime warranty" is not a full warranty like a Tri-Tronics warranty. It is a warranty on parts, only. 

Labor and service, you pay for after a year. That is what they told me.

SportDog hasn't been around long enough for any of us to know whether they hold up like a Tri-Tronics, or like a Dogtra for that matter. BTW, the SportDog I had missed 15% of its corrections and the buttons were as wooshy as sponges. I was not impressed. I can't tell you how long it held up because I traded it to a friend. But I do know that the SportDog customer service rep I spoke with to find out how to UNlink a collar after adding it on the add-a-dog feature had not a clue, and the scary thing was that he knew even less than me about the product features and all I'd done was read the manual!

I appreciate Basshole's enthusiasm for a newcomer but I think a little perspective is called for. That business about "lifetime warranty" is not what many readers would assume.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

fetch said:


> I appreciate Basshole's enthusiasm for a newcomer but I think a little perspective is called for. That business about "lifetime warranty" is not what many readers would assume.


Well Fetch, I believe I do have the perspective. I have had me SD-2000 for a year now and it has not failed me one time. I've had my bark collar for over a year and it works like a champ. I've had my underground fence for 2 years and have never had a problem. Sooo, I think I have a great perspective on the quality of SportDOG products.

When did you have an issue with your collar and what model was it? SportDOG did have an issue with buttons on the 2400 a few years ago but everyone I've talked to had not one issue with getting the transmitter replaced. 

When I have called SportDOG to ask questions, I have always been greeted with courteous and KNOWLEDGABLE staff that have also answered my questions quickly and accurately.

And here is one more perspective for you. My hunting partner, Brett, had an original SportDOG system. This was a system with a huge transmitter that had 6 individual buttons on it for the intensity level and you had to open the case of the transmitter to adjust from low, medium, and high range. The collar for this unit had an external antenna that wrapped around the collar. This was an older unit. 

Brett had the collar for a few years and he will tell you straight up that his dog abused that collar. Eventually, the antenna broke of the receiver on the collar. Brett won't blame the quality at all. His German SHorthair had bounced that collar off hundreds of trees as she ran through the woods.

Because of the age of the collar, he could not find a replacement receive, so he called SportDOG to order one. Instead, he was met with courtesy customer service and was overnighted a brand new collar without any cost out of his pocket. Again, let me stress this, the collar was abused bad and was broke. Brett fully anticipated buying a new collar. Instead, he received a brand new collar. That is great LIFETIME warranty.

So, fetch, my enthusiasm for SportDOG comes from using the products, talking to other people who use the products, and witnessing first hand the quality service they provide their customers. I think my perspective is crystal clear.

Roger


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> My experience is different than Chad's
> 
> Tri Tronics has always treated me right.
> 
> ...


Same here..........on all accounts....

When my XL goes bad I will look at the G2


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

I've had an SD 2000 for over a year. After 6months the collar failed. I called SD and another collar was on my door step in two days.

My 2000 has been the most reliable,user friendly collar I've owned. For about half the price of a Pro 100 (which I've owned), I know where i'm staying.

Kirk


----------



## P J Sullivan (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like basshole works for sport dog. Probably this is another one of sport dogs bait posting, on pumping their collars.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Dukdogs said:


> Sounds like basshole works for sport dog. Probably this is another one of sport dogs bait posting, on pumping their collars.


Dukdogs,

I do not work SportDOG, though I would be proud to. I am an IT Manager for a electical utility distributor. We supply the products to get electricity from the power plants to your homes and businesses. I have no ties to SportDOG at all.

I am just a dog owner that uses their products with great success. They have a great product and stand behind it 110%. They support our sport with sponsorships of the Super Retriever Series, the World Retriever Championship, the television show Waterdog, Pheasants Forever, and the United Field Trialer's Association. They support the sport I love and in turn, I support them.

We live in a society that everyone is so quick to bash a product, is it that hard to believe that there are people like myself that are willing to promote a product they believe in?

Roger


----------



## P J Sullivan (Feb 22, 2005)

Roger, i'm sure you are not alone with your passion with sportdog. You also have to realize that sport dog is also the new kid on the block. Tri-tronics has and had sponsored hunters and hunting events in the past. Maybe they do less sponsorship now a days, but that does not make their products any less. As far as my opinion is on sportdog products, the jury is still out. Because a company supports and funnels money into Hunting and sport related events, it is done on more of a business decision and doesn't waver my opinion 1 bit. 
What catches my eye is a track record of success and durability which Tri-tronics has shown time and time again. This forum like others, have been flooded with bogus claims of faulty Tri-tronics complaints and has drawn some very Erie suspicion as of who is actually behind these postings.

As a businessman, I could tell you that the only way that someone was to steal customers from tritronics was to discredit them with false claims and bad stories of customer service, which is currently being tried. I don't think sport dog wants to wake a sleeping giant. They should just be happy with the number 2 spot for now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

FWIW, I have had a TT 100 lite for 8+ years and it is still working fine, no new batteries, no service by TT. I did have problems with a sportsmans model when they first came out and it was replaced overnight by TT.

mp


----------

